# Bitcoin



## Not Sure (Dec 6, 2017)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...-it-was-hacked-over-50-million-bitcoin-stolen

Will this stop the metoric rise in Bitcoin? Wish I would have jumped in years ago but way to much a skeptic


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 6, 2017)

Since this is online money, cant it just be solved by sreing who now has a extra $60 million dollars?
With real cash it can at least be hidden.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 9, 2017)

There are a whole bunch of Bitcoin competitors for those interested in investing while the going's still good.

BTC itself, yeah it would have been nice to get in on that in time. In fact I've held Bitcoin for several years just never used it as an investment, more as just "trying and knowing how to use it". I suspect it will still rise but quite a risk.

If I had some $$$ to play with experimental investments right now, it would be Litecoin. Ethereum might also see a bump from the current uneasiness with BTC.

+1 for Zerohedge... great source of news


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 9, 2017)

I just checked Litecoin values and seriously kicking myself for not buying it up a few days ago... when I was saying "I bet Litecoin spikes now".

2500% increase. DANG


----------



## bigbog (Dec 16, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...-it-was-hacked-over-50-million-bitcoin-stolen
> 
> Will this stop the metoric rise in Bitcoin? Wish I would have jumped in years ago but way to much a skeptic



...and wondering about most all the other crypto-minings...y/n?  
Same here for being a skeptic....


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 16, 2017)

bigbog said:


> ...and wondering about most all the other crypto-minings...y/n?
> Same here for being a skeptic....



More fun ? Have to laugh Bitcoin codes can be printed out as proof ......So? turn it into paper ? LOL

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-12-16/somebody-hacked-starbucks-wifi-mine-cryptocurrencies


----------



## ESmith84 (Dec 18, 2017)

Purring your money in any form of cryptocurrency at the moment is as risky as investing your money at a casino. 

Best wishes,
Ethan


----------



## Rob Forster (Aug 30, 2020)

Lavarda said:


> Yes, bitcoins remain at the peak of popularity, despite the appearance of a huge variety of other cryptocurrencies.



Btc is not at its peak of popularity anymore but it is still very attractive in terms of investing potential, mo. By the way there is a number of other  powerful coins wirth investing in. Here is a list with analysis https://primexbt.com/blog/best-cryptocurrency-to-invest/ :dunce:


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 8, 2021)

Yikes ....$41K For a line of code .


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2021)

I bought Tesla in October and it doubled. wish I did more! bought some bitcoin (just messing around) at 5k in March and sold it .. so stupid! would have returned 8x


----------



## Richard Lineback (Mar 25, 2021)

Nick said:


> I bought Tesla in October and it doubled. wish I did more! bought some bitcoin (just messing around) at 5k in March and sold it .. so stupid! would have returned 8x if I have read good articles


I guess that you would return more because BTC has not reached its peak in 2021 yet ( I believe that at least). Some people say that we can get as high as 100k till the end of this year. Time will tell of course but I think that this achievement doesn't seem impossible any more


----------



## Jessie James (Apr 23, 2021)

Richard Lineback said:


> I guess that you would return more because BTC has not reached its peak in 2021 yet ( I believe that at least). Some people say that we can get as high as 100k till the end of this year. Time will tell of course but I think that this achievement doesn't seem impossible any more  also there are lots of other great waysto earn money in crypto. E.g. you could invest in DeFi to get passive income. They say it is a really profitable thing!


Looking at the price of BTC at the end of April I strongly doubt that it will hit 100k this year


----------



## RobinWhite90 (May 10, 2021)

It seems to me that Bitcoin is another financial pyramid that will collapse sooner or later. I am very surprised that in 2016 not everyone was disappointed in this yet, because how many millions were lost then


----------



## jannick (May 12, 2021)

Jessie James said:


> Looking at the price of BTC at the end of April I strongly doubt that it will hit 100k this year


It's still possible this year


----------



## EastCoastScott (May 13, 2021)

RobinWhite90 said:


> It seems to me that Bitcoin is another financial pyramid that will collapse sooner or later. I am very surprised that in 2016 not everyone was disappointed in this yet, because how many millions were lost then


You don't lose money unless you sell low.  Those who have held on, have done well.  So much money can be made in crypto, but still very risky.  I have Doge, XRP, ETH and ADA from years ago and still holding.


----------



## Richard Lineback (May 23, 2021)

EastCoastScott said:


> You don't lose money unless you sell low.  Those who have held on, have done well.  So much money can be made in crypto, but still very risky.  I have Doge, XRP, ETH and ADA from years ago and still holding there.


Agree with you but when the whole market goes at least 35% down it is really hard not to sell the portfolio and forget about it as a nightmare


----------



## Phantom Freakz (Jun 1, 2021)

Richard Lineback said:


> I guess that you would return more because BTC has not reached its peak in 2021 yet ( I believe that at least). Some people say that we can get as high as 100k till the end of this year. Time will tell of course but I think that this achievement doesn't seem impossible any more


There are so many predictions about the price of BTC that I don't know which one to believe  some experts say that till the end of this year BTC will be 250 000 dollars. Others prove that even 7 000 is quite possible. It will be really interesting to see whose prediction will be the right one!


----------



## Jessie James (Nov 13, 2021)

Phantom Freakz said:


> There are so many predictions about the price of BTC that I don't know which one to believe  some experts say that till the end of this year BTC will be 250 000 dollars. Others prove that even 7 000 is quite possible. It will be really interesting to see whose prediction will be the right one! Meanwhile I trade on Margex.


I believe that the real price for 1 BTC will be something in between. Like 100k or maybe a bit more. Doubt that we will see it hit 250k mark.
UPD: After today's correction I doubt that we will witness even 100k this year


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 3, 2022)

All of these will go to Zero. 

It's exactly the same thing as the The Holland Tulip Bulb crash...









						Tulip mania - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




A couple of my buddies invested in these and I told them :


----------



## skiur (Oct 6, 2022)

Is there something about AZ that attracts these spam bots?  I frequent a few message boards and this is the only one that has these new age spam bots.  And they spam here quite often.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 6, 2022)

skiur said:


> Is there something about AZ that attracts these spam bots?  I frequent a few message boards and this is the only one that has these new age spam bots.  And they spam here quite often.


File under: I can't handle the truth.


----------

